# Whats up with Ephedra?



## imdaman1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Can we buy it now or what?  Where can you get legit ephedra?


----------



## gregdiesel (Apr 24, 2005)

hey bro, you can get legit ephedra from D&E pharm.  You have to give them a copy of your drivers license and a copy of a utility bill (b/c people make meth from ephedra).  They sell pure ephedra too (w/o the cough suppresant)  check it out:

http://www.d-n-e.com/ep.html


----------



## Aminophiliac (Jun 7, 2005)

ephedrine is still legal as a bronchodilator for asthma. just do a search online and you can find it.  i forgot where i got mine but i didnt need a drivers licence or anything.  ephedra, ephedrine's herbal equivalent sold for weightloss was banned and thats what all the supreme court crap is about.


----------



## tee (Jun 7, 2005)

So, isnt the ephedra sold for weight loss legal now again???


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 8, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> So, isnt the ephedra sold for weight loss legal now again???


It has to be, i saw it in a gas station for sale.  Ephederine HCL, with all the stacker 3 and xenadrine and horny goat weed pills up by the register


----------



## gregdiesel (Jun 8, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> It has to be, i saw it in a gas station for sale.  Ephederine HCL, with all the stacker 3 and xenadrine and horny goat weed pills up by the register



no it's not just straight ephedrine it has gluco? whatever cold medicine in it.  and a tiny amount of ephedrine.


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah, I saw a few different packages, but I checked the active ingredients and one of them just had ephederine HCL, the rest had that guifienieseinenein stuff. spell check that one.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah that's the ingredient.  if they had one w/ just ephedrine hcl then that's cool.  didn't think it was legal but right on.


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 8, 2005)

I didn't think so either, that's why I looked at it so hard.  I usually just ignore all that snake oil they sell up at the register.  What the hell is horny goat weed anyways?


----------

